# Lazada and Shopee



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Finally Rick, well done.
Perhaps off topic but what are members views on Lazada and Shopee? We have only purchased a pump and all good, now looking at a 12 to 15K water cooled get set, bigger than our needs perhaps but will probably just idle along but will handle the bigger A/C units if we want, looking at these sizes as they are silenced and water cooled. Still trying to gather full specs from sellers, wish us luck there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So far we've made several orders from both companies and no complaints, this is how I got my new web cam, headset, RAM, earbuds headset for my sons smart phone and most orders delivered in a week or less.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> So far we've made several orders from both companies and no complaints, this is how I got my new web cam, headset and most orders delivered in a week or less.


Thanks Mark and I'm sure after my 1 dealing with Lazada all should be good but this purchase is around the PHP 200/220K range and I can't travel to Manila to view so have to rely on the sellers integrity and ability to supply the correct info, even in Tagalog is difficult to secure info for the manufacturers specs. BTW the gen sets we are looking at are on Shopee and I've not dealt with them yet. Then there will be the shipping costs on a crane truck to consider. Slowly slowly.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks Mark and I'm sure after my 1 dealing with Lazada all should be good but this purchase is around the PHP 200/220K range and I can't travel to Manila to view so have to rely on the sellers integrity and ability to supply the correct info, even in Tagalog is difficult to secure info for the manufacturers specs. BTW the gen sets we are looking at are on Shopee and I've not dealt with them yet. Then there will be the shipping costs on a crane truck to consider. Slowly slowly.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


If they don't offer a warranty I probably wouldn't do it then. I purchased products from Robinsons and they do offer an extended warranty it cost a little more but might be worth it.

Privately owned spots or single business family owned from our experience aren't so hot when it comes to problems with the purchase, I had my wife buy a Honda Generator from a much smaller company and it cost her $800, I was still in the States and when she got home 3 hrs later it no longer worked and they wouldn't take it back.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> If they don't offer a warranty I probably wouldn't do it then. I purchased products from Robinsons and they do offer an extended warranty it cost a little more but might be worth it.
> 
> Privately owned spots or single business family owned from our experience aren't so hot when it comes to problems with the purchase, I had my wife buy a Honda Generator from a much smaller company and it cost her $800, I was still in the States and when she got home 3 hrs later it no longer worked and they wouldn't take it back.


Perhaps she should have thrown this at them: RA 7394

I posted this one because the dti.gov website wouldn't load, always a problem with gov sites I find.

https://lawphil.net/statutes/repacts/ra1992/ra_7394_1992.html

I understand that warranties mean little here as the sellers here are just that and believe that once it is out the door it's off their hands, sad compared to western norms with honouring warranties and the prosperity of their businesses.

Before I purchase a generator I will do my due diligence for warranty, parts availability/suppliers, local service agents, full service/technical manual and electrical schematics etc.
Good luck there bigpearl.

Regardless while I, like most others have little retail shopping ability with these lockdowns and me being an old codger the online stores will do well and are much cheaper but you still have to do your homework, local shops here selling generators look at me perplexed when I ask for the noise level rating, once they understand they generally offer to text the info to us once they contact their supplier,,,, we have never received such figures from 4 local dealers in our Province that we have enquired with, not interested in a sale it seems. Online we can get simple info like that.
The new normal has been a huge boost to online sellers revenue.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

We have bought to date a total of 49 items off of Lazeda inc hat racks,CCTV cameras, Radio scanner and Antennas and humidifiers, even Cider ! latest order was a telescopic Antenna for my latest hand held scanner only 2 days delivery ! on ever returned one order which was the CCTV cameras which were faulty. funny thing about Shoppee thats where I first saw the cider advertised ! tried to order 2 cases but the seller said they couldnt deliver to my address, ordered from lazeda delivery was cheaper and it was from the same supplier !! now looking to order a new PC monitor !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bobby1947 said:


> We have bought to date a total of 49 items off of Lazeda inc hat racks,CCTV cameras, Radio scanner and Antennas and humidifiers, even Cider ! latest order was a telescopic Antenna for my latest hand held scanner only 2 days delivery ! on ever returned one order which was the CCTV cameras which were faulty. funny thing about Shoppee thats where I first saw the cider advertised ! tried to order 2 cases but the seller said they couldnt deliver to my address, ordered from lazeda delivery was cheaper and it was from the same supplier !! now looking to order a new PC monitor !


Good info and interesting with regards to Shopee, unfortunately Ican't find a gen set on Lazada to suit our needs but still looking.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

I've purchased products from Manila using Shopee, very happy with the fast local delivery.

Has anyone purchased overseas items using Shopee? 

I'm curious, is there an option to have those packages delivered to Manila, and then handed off to local delivery services like LBC or JTS? I'd prefer that to post office or DHL etc


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> I've purchased products from Manila using Shopee, very happy with the fast local delivery.
> 
> Has anyone purchased overseas items using Shopee?
> 
> I'm curious, is there an option to have those packages delivered to Manila, and then handed off to local delivery services like LBC or JTS? I'd prefer that to post office or DHL etc


They have their own distribution networks, yes LBC, JTS, ninja vans, LEX etc. Usually turn up at the door in a tricycle with other packages in the area.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> I've purchased products from Manila using Shopee, very happy with the fast local delivery.
> 
> Has anyone purchased overseas items using Shopee?
> 
> I'm curious, is there an option to have those packages delivered to Manila, and then handed off to local delivery services like LBC or JTS? I'd prefer that to post office or DHL etc


Recently I ordered a wedcam from Shopee and it shipped from China, I got my package in less than a week, it's a W8 HD Web cam... really nice, total cost was 675 pesos, I can't find these things in my area the stock is so limited.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have ordered tons of stuff from Lazada and Shopee over the years. I used to just use Lazada because I could pay with my credit card - but they started letting the shippers set their own shipping rates, and they tripled their shipping fees. I have tried to use Lazada but over the last 18 months have not ordered anything because of the ridiculous shipping costs (quite often more than the item). Sucks because they used to be good. I ordered a Char-Broil grill from them a few years ago (locally it was "not is stock, sir"), the cost was p500 cheaper than local, it was in stock, and shipping was like p200. A couple months ago I looked at monitor cables - p150 for the cable, p280 for shipping. Every seller had the same price. Went to Shopee, it was p150 for the cable, p60 for shipping.

Now I just use Shopee. Much cheaper shipping. When they use LBC it is best, but Ninja Van and J&T are ok. I just pay at 7-11 on the machine. 

I never had any issues getting stuff from overseas sellers (pretty much means China), until the lockdown. Lately anything I add to the cart that says 'overseas', gets removed from my cart when I try to pay. It says no shipping option available. Once this all settles down, I am sure it will go back to normal. I still order from Manila and it gets to Iloilo pretty quickly.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Recently I ordered a wedcam from Shopee and it shipped from China, I got my package in less than a week


Which company delivered it and was payment COD or CC?



Gary D said:


> They have their own distribution networks, yes LBC, JTS, ninja vans, LEX etc


Does this mean the seller in China ships postal or private (FedEx, DHL, etc), which gets delivered in Manila, and then Shopee uses a local carrier to get it to your door?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> I never had any issues getting stuff from overseas sellers (pretty much means China), until the lockdown. Lately anything I add to the cart that says 'overseas', gets removed from my cart when I try to pay. It says no shipping option available. Once this all settles down, I am sure it will go back to normal. I still order from Manila and it gets to Iloilo pretty quickly.


The China seems to be OK now. This is a slingshot I ordered and my daughter had 4 things from China come ok around the same time.:

07/21/2020 10:50
Package has successfully been delivered
07/20/2020 20:12
Package has been assigned to the courier and is out for delivery
07/19/2020 11:52
RECEIVED_AT_HUB: [olongapo city]
07/19/2020 01:45
Item scheduled for transport: [Sortation Center]
07/16/2020 18:01
RECEIVED_AT_HUB: [philippines] (Entrego:0038-2CMI6PUB50GT)
07/10/2020 18:12
Your parcel is shipped from our sorting center in Yiwu, China
07/10/2020 15:32
Your parcel has arrived at our sorting center in Yiwu, China
07/10/2020 12:34
Your parcel is shipped from the seller to our overseas sorting center
07/09/2020 06:34
Your parcel is ready to ship from the seller

The problem for us right now is that they are using Entrego for deliveries in our area and they suck. Big mess. My daughters packages were floating around in Olongapo for 3-5 days before they got delivered.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ninja Delivery*



Shadowman said:


> Which company delivered it and was payment COD or CC?


Shadow, both companies use COD, that's the only way I'll order but lately I've been ordering from Shopee and thats where I got my Web cam and it was shipped from China and like I mentioned believe it or not it got to me in less than one week, the total cost of web cam including shipping was 675 pesos, they use those Ninja motorcycle riders and they deliver to the door, it was delivered last week the web cam is real nice and what an upgrade for me, I also ordered recently a headset but that was from Manila and through Shopee and it got to me in under a week same Ninja delivery the cost with delivery was just over 500 pesos the headset was a Fantech HQ51.

I just can't get anything remotely close to what I can order online, there's never any stock on hand at the stores or they don't order the right web cams or headsets.

Another note on the shipping from China, it shipped out of China in less than 3 days, there's a tracker, I have my son do that he uses his Smart phone and we also use his phone number the Ninja delivery guys use this to contact you and give you a heads up that they are on their way, they first notify you it will be delivered on that day and then they call when they get inside the Municipality just minutes before delivery.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Another note on the shipping from China, it shipped out of China in less than 3 days


Postal or private like DHL? Or do they even tell you? This whole connection to local carriers is why I would choose Shopee over AliExpress. 

I've also noticed it's easy to find COD from Manila but many overseas sellers on Shopee require CC.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Which company delivered it and was payment COD or CC?
> 
> *There are a lot of companies utilized for deliveries, depending on where you live. Ninja has been good for me but the recent use of Entrego has been poor. There are several payment options available and it may vary by seller and product. COD is not always available. Credit, debit, Gcash and payment kiosks can be used. When COD is not available I pay at 7/11 on the Cliq payment machine.*
> 
> ...


*I'm under the impression they ship consolidations by air cargo. I doubt that they us Fedex / DHL / UPS because their cargo rates are high, but they might. They can use passenger flights and get cheap cargo rates. Yes, they break the freight down at Manila facilities and give it to one of their delivery partners.*


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Postal or private like DHL? Or do they even tell you? This whole connection to local carriers is why I would choose Shopee over AliExpress.
> 
> I've also noticed it's easy to find COD from Manila but many overseas sellers on Shopee require CC.


I had my son check how it was shipped and it didn't say so? I'll have to wait until the next time to look at myself and see if can tell what company.

For sure I wouldn't want to use that CC either online.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

They seem to have a distribution centre in China (Shenzhen) and then consolidate to the Philippines. Lazada's main Philippine distribution centre appears to be in Tondo (San Pedro). They then send on to a more local distribution centre that then delivers locally or LBC it.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> They seem to have a distribution centre in China (Shenzhen) and then consolidate to the Philippines.They then send on to a more local distribution centre that then delivers locally or LBC it.


How does that work with customs duties and taxes, I can't see the local deliver guys collecting it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> How does that work with customs duties and taxes, I can't see the local deliver guys collecting it.


Why not, if you like most are COD is would just be added to what you pay to the delivery drived. The tracking on my last couple of items showed them clearing customs.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Shadowman said:


> ... but many overseas sellers on Shopee require CC.


I have never seen a seller ask for credit card. All I do is pay at 7-11. Then Shopee holds the money until I mark it as received. Then they release the money to the seller. Shopee acts as an escrow agent. 

Somehow stuff from Shopee & Lazada do not have any extras added on by customs. Everything I order from the US directly gets charged extra. Anything from Amazon gets turned away at customs (only tried twice will not try again - Amazon refused to refund my payment).


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Tukaram said:


> I have never seen a seller ask for credit card..


I meant some overseas sellers didn't allow COD



Tukaram said:


> Somehow stuff from Shopee & Lazada do not have any extras added on by customs.


Yeah that's the part I was wondering, meaning however you pay - COD, CC, 711 - the amount when you purchase is the total amount you pay.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Shadow so far I don't get charged any extra's from Shopee and I find that amazing but if I'm not mistaken the US allows China a lower priced shipping something like $1 and it's been that way for decades and the main reason many online US companies complain, due to the unfair advantage that they have in lower rates.

I can't find the exact link, it's been a long time but here's something similar that address's shipping from China https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...anges-terminal-dues-and-epacket-rates/573337/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> ....
> 
> Everything I order from the US directly gets charged extra. Anything from Amazon gets turned away at customs (only tried twice will not try again - Amazon refused to refund my payment).


I have ordered a lot of stuff direct from Amazon. I never have had a problem with it getting through Customs, even if over 10,000p the prepaid duties on the order takes care of it every time. I have put in some larger orders, (30,000 p a time) with no issues.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> I have ordered a lot of stuff direct from Amazon. I never have had a problem with it getting through Customs, even if over 10,000p the prepaid duties on the order takes care of it every time. I have put in some larger orders, (30,000 p a time) with no issues.


Who was the shipper, FedEx? DHL? EMS?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Who was the shipper, FedEx? DHL? EMS?


When I was ordering more than a year ago, all my orders came on UPS.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Note on different companies and shipping timelines:

I received a couple orders today, my briefs (another thread) and my son had an order for some Nike shirts, both ordered through Shopee and it's incredible fast delivery, same with my previous orders of web cam and headset in less than a week.

I'm waiting on an Oshopping set of silicon food storage containers and I made that order on the 10th of July and still nothing yet, I contacted Oshopping and they said it can take from 10 - 17 business days to get to us. We had ordered the Titanium pan set last year and it took nearly a month also to get to us.

My wife made an order for a comforter, bed sheet and pillow case combo and it took nearly a month and ordered off of Lazada.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Note on different companies and shipping timelines:
> 
> I received a couple orders today, my briefs (another thread) and my son had an order for some Nike shirts, both ordered through Shopee and it's incredible fast delivery, same with my previous orders of web cam and headset in less than a week.
> 
> ...


I've been waiting several weeks for an item from Lazada, took a week from China to Manila then got stuck, not in customs as had an email say it had cleared customs, this item is being delivered by LBC, they have tried to deliver it three times each time saying the house is closed up and nobody there, after the first failed attempt I filled in an online form giving alternative delivery details but this seems to have been ignored. I give up, it's COD so do I care. Saw a better one cheaper in S&R.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I've been waiting several weeks for an item from Lazada, took a week from China to Manila then got stuck, not in customs as had an email say it had cleared customs, this item is being delivered by LBC, they have tried to deliver it three times each time saying the house is closed up and nobody there, after the first failed attempt I filled in an online form giving alternative delivery details but this seems to have been ignored. I give up, it's COD so do I care. Saw a better one cheaper in S&R.


I use my sons Smart phone as a contact because our main phone line is a Land Line and my phone is a Senior flip style phone but Shopee always gives us a heads up on the deliveries, but I'm not so sure about Lazada or the other shipping companies but they do ask for our phone numbers.

The company that's sending us our Silicon food containers is Logistikus and from the reviews it appears they are very slow.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

I have used Lazada a number of times and been pretty happy with the service. I usually get an email in the morning that they are going to deliver (at an unspecified time), and then a call when they are at my gate.

Great thread, I didn't know about Shopee.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ninja Delivery*



bizwizard said:


> I have used Lazada a number of times and been pretty happy with the service. I usually get an email in the morning that they are going to deliver (at an unspecified time), and then a call when they are at my gate.
> 
> Great thread, I didn't know about Shopee.


Bizwizard, you just might find out that the delivery driver is the same guy who delivers the Lazada also will be delivering Shopee, especially if they are smaller packages.

I haven't' been paying attention to the delivery driver on the motorcycle (Ninja Delivery) but my son tells me he's the same guy who delivers to our Municipality either Lazada or Shopee and from now on I'm going to do my best to get a good look at the Ninja driver and his motorcycle.

Some of the larger packages get sent by mini trike truck or trucks and a different delivery company and they take much longer. My wife ordered two complete bed sheet comforter sets and it took nearly a month and the package was full of dust.

To answer your question on Shopee, it's been great so far and fast, we've ordered several items.


----------



## bizwizard (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks, MCA.

The last couple of deliveries were out of a small van, possibly the same workers both times. One was a small thin package (headphone extension cable) that could have been delivered via motorcycle

I'll start looking at Shopee; so far I've only ordered from Lazada with no bad experiences. Also, I've been ordering stuff from Amazon and having it shipped to my LA-based shipping company (ForexCargo); they consolidate my orders and ship by sea (really cheap) or air when I order. These purchases are mostly for products not available through the Lazadas and Shopees (like supplements from Life Extension Foundation or Kirkland-branded and Trader Joe products I have become used to).

I'm still a little leary of ordering some products locally because of the various difficulties I have read about on these boards, although this thread is mostly reassuring.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bizwizard said:


> Thanks, MCA.
> 
> The last couple of deliveries were out of a small van, possibly the same workers both times. One was a small thin package (headphone extension cable) that could have been delivered via motorcycle
> 
> ...


When I retired here in 2010, there wasn't much of any good online shopping store and these business required you to pay an account at a certain bank before they'd send you the product so I never ordered online but now it sure has taken off with Lazada and now Shopee and so many other business and paying by COD and the many delivery options is what has made this possible.

After I retired from the US Navy, a little off topic... I worked in a call center 7 years at Swanson Health Products, selling supplements and vitamins, I was also the night shift Customer Care, I sometimes would get orders for the Philippines and the delivery charges were high, but I'm starting to see more supplement varieties and brand names available online. The crazy thing is that many of these supplements are made here and shipped in bulk to major supplement companies and then bottled in the US.


----------

